# 50% off Repashy Shrimp Souffle and Meat Pie



## Pika (Jan 13, 2014)

How far expired do you think is safe for these products? I'm usually pretty lax about my own food, but more paranoid with critter food.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

The packages do carry an expiration date. I just had to check a couple of packages that got lost in the back of a cabinet. I'm going to bet the shelf life is well over a year. It's a well-packaged product, but you have no way of knowing how it was stored if it is in fact getting stale-dated.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh thanks for sharing the link! Been wanting to get some shrimp souffle! I dont remember and ill check when I get home but yea for my community plus, I believe the expiration was definitely over a year.


----------



## tastyworms (Apr 2, 2014)

Just saw this post pop up in my alerts. We normally remove the clearance items that are already expired. Typically, the clearance section is products which will expire within 3 months time. We try to keep the titles updated with the expiration date you will receive, since these products are so close to expiry when listed. In this case, we've hit a bit of a snag and the items weren't removed on time. I will leave them up for a bit in case anyone wants to grab them.

Our warehouse is partially air conditioned, and the packages are a thick laminated foil, so a great moisture, air and light barrier. That being said, I know certain vitamins and minerals begin to lose their potency after a certain period of time. The expiration dates seem to be pretty standard on Repashy, I don't think they get modified on a per product basis. That being said, there is no guarantee as to the efficacy of expired product is and as such it is buyer beware.


----------



## wdgiles (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know, I've been looking at this on amazon and was waiting for more stock. Looks like you get the sale. Any recommended ones as the "better deal" than the rest?


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey Mr. Tastyworms! 
It's me 'Acro' from Kokos, trying to help get your name out. 

The great thing with gel foods, is that you can always add in stuff like any vitamins and minerals, veggies, dried fish foods, etc. And ya can't beat 50% off!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Acro said:


> Hey Mr. Tastyworms!
> It's me 'Acro' from Kokos, trying to help get your name out.
> 
> The great thing with gel foods, is that you can always add in stuff like any vitamins and minerals, veggies, dried fish foods, etc. And ya can't beat 50% off!


yep mine just came in the mail today  also if your afraid of it expiring what I do is make a ton of it and just stick the extra in the freezer and its good for a long long time


----------

